# *quick question*



## Dylan (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it possible to edit your threads name?


----------



## JPH (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope.
Only moderators and administrators can.

Just PM me if you need a topic title change.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2008)

Uhm, then how come when I hover over a topic title, it says 'Click and hold to edit' ?


----------



## dice (Jun 25, 2008)

anychance you could take a screenshot for us, I havent heard/seen that option before.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 25, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> anychance you could take a screenshot for us, I havent heard/seen that option before.


really? i believe there is another topic somewhere around here
one sec
its been brought up before
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81958


----------



## science (Jun 25, 2008)

forgot to close my dashboard


----------



## dice (Jun 25, 2008)

okay I see what you mean, well only mods etc. are able to change the topic title.



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to normal members and not staff btw IF that is what your interpretation of my post was


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> forgot to close my dashboard


What are those apps?


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's running OSX ffs.


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mad Libs, Pong Clock, the others are self explanatory, unless you are refering to my dock, in which case, Hirati's answer explains all the icons you have never seen


----------

